# That damn Cork!



## Conquistadude (Feb 8, 2009)

Well we bottled our first batch last night, everything went smooth. and almost all the corks went in just fine...almost all. I got a couple like this:







So I was wondering is Could I use like an exacto-knife to cut the bit off, or should I just use another cork, or is it ok to tap it in with like a rubber mallet (joke). I know using another cork is always the safe bet. but I want to know what my options are . The bottle is sealed nicely. no leak.


----------



## twissty (Feb 8, 2009)

Just drink those ones first!

I think your problem is that you didn't leave enough headspace in the bottle. 

The rubber mallet idea is a no-no. You could break the bottle.

Personally, I'd leave it alone, but use it first.


----------



## Conquistadude (Feb 8, 2009)

the mallet was kinda a joke lol. a hammer and any kind of glass just sounds like a bad idea, especial with liquid in it. (have you ever broken the bottom of a beer bottle filled with water, by smacking the opening lol, great trick) 

I was going to put the foil over the tops to make them look nice, that's why I was asking about cutting that bet off.


----------



## twissty (Feb 8, 2009)

There's actually a style of corker that you operate by whacking with a mallet. I imagine that type results in higher than average breakage.

I've got an impressive scar on my hand from college. We were doing fluids&thermodynamics homework in a bar. The beer bottle thing came up so we tried it.....

Go ahead and slice the cork off.. I've done it before


----------



## Conquistadude (Feb 8, 2009)

Yeah, before we were going to bottle a guy we know was like, Hey...I have a corker. we were like SWEET!. turned out to be one of the kinds you speak of...looked very unpractical.


----------



## Wine4Me (Feb 8, 2009)

I had a bottle that I replaced the cork because it did that same thing, except it was only in 1/2 way.. The 2nd cork did the same thing and then I took a bit out and the 3rd cork worked great!!
Just Sharing......


----------



## Wade E (Feb 8, 2009)

Too much wine in there. I guess you could cut the top part off but like someone said here, drink them first and mark them so you know which 1's they are.


----------

